# Help me get my fire to smell like dispensery buuud



## greenphene (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok basically I got my weed to look like DISPENSERY bud. My only real problem is when I cure my smoke it make me cough like crazy get me high but it don't have the smell like DISPENSERY weed. I have browned bagged my smoke mason jarred my smoke and the smell iSNT there like the DISPENSARY that's my last piece of the puzzle. Ok next season I'm going to buy seeds this time and plant around FEBRUARY March so if anybody can help me put the funk into my weed I would greatly appreciate it :hubba::hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 21, 2014)

What strain are you growing?

What ya feeding them?

Are you sure you have the best phenotype of that strain?

There are a ton of factors that can affect finished product.


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2014)

terpene production is both genetic and environmental


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

curing is about timing---if the herb smelled nice while growing---you missed the window of opportunity to capture it during the cure---there ain't nothing you can do now---chalk it up as a learning experience and brush up on those harvesting techniques for next season


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2014)

Some strains simply do not have that much odor.  And I have found that the smell does not determine how good the bud is.  I have had strains that smelled great, but didn't have as much kick as some that smelled less.  

However if your cured bud is making you "cough like crazy", I am thinking that something is not right.  Good bud that is cured well should smoke fairly smooth.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

How long have you cured your harvest?


----------



## zem (Nov 22, 2014)

why would you "cough like crazy" on properly cured bud? smell, color, even stickiness, of the bud, does not determine potency. I have smoked bud, that looked like they were yellow, and almost dead, that smoked great and very very potent. there must be something wrong in your curing/storage process, and maybe with your feeding and growing too


----------



## greenphene (Nov 23, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> What strain are you growing?
> 
> What ya feeding them?
> 
> ...



Indica


----------



## greenphene (Nov 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> How long have you cured your harvest?



Month it seems like it loose its smell


----------



## MrCompletion (Nov 25, 2014)

When you dry too much it can usually leave you with a scentless, cough inducing, smoke. Nasty


----------



## bigjb (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you keep dried bud in airtight jars? That will dramatically slow the drying process. See the sticky about jar curing. I am still smoking bud harvested in April that is still a little gooey and smells about the same as it did 6 months ago. The only difference is all the trichomes have gone amber and it has lost the green color and turned golden. Still great smoke.


----------



## greenphene (Nov 26, 2014)

bigjb said:


> Do you keep dried bud in airtight jars? That will dramatically slow the drying process. See the sticky about jar curing. I am still smoking bud harvested in April that is still a little gooey and smells about the same as it did 6 months ago. The only difference is all the trichomes have gone amber and it has lost the green color and turned golden. Still great smoke.



Hmmmmm I used zip lock bags. The weed never keep smelling like dispensary. I mean is it the NUTES used that make it still have its smell. Yeah I just finished smoking my harvest &#128555;


----------



## greenphene (Nov 26, 2014)

MrCompletion said:


> When you dry too much it can usually leave you with a scentless, cough inducing, smoke. Nasty



I love the cough choke that's not my problem. I WANT TO OPEN MY JAR AND SMELL SOME GOODNESS INSTEAD OF SMELLING NOTHING. The weed be good I just don't have that strong aroma coming off it.


----------



## zem (Nov 26, 2014)

greenphene said:


> Hmmmmm I used zip lock bags. The weed never keep smelling like dispensary. I mean is it the NUTES used that make it still have its smell. Yeah I just finished smoking my harvest &#128555;



lol ziplock bags suck for weed curing, really you need glass jars with airtight lid


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2014)

Next time use canning jars with lids that fit tight. Then read up on curing here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2014)

ZEM, we typed the same thing at the same time... I think we should smoke to celebrate..


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 26, 2014)

Tupperware works great too!


----------



## zem (Nov 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> ZEM, we typed the same thing at the same time... I think we should smoke to celebrate..



yay! a good reason to smoke yet 1 more


----------



## MrCompletion (Nov 26, 2014)

The only good thing sandwich bags are good for are sandwiches. I'd also read up on drying before you're jarring. If you over dry at the start the best jar in the world won't save your stash. The cough smoke still tells me you're over drying your bud. Like bigjb said I too have had smoke in jars for almost two years and the smell and taste is just as good if not better than the day they went in. 

Growing is one of the easy parts in my opinion (after all the plant does most of this on its own). It's the curing that sorts the good smoke out from the bad. You can have the best strain in the pots but if you don't harvest at the right time, dry for the right time and cure right you might as well be growing crappy weed.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Nov 29, 2014)

Mycrohiazze and jars.....


----------



## greenphene (Nov 30, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Next time use canning jars with lids that fit tight. Then read up on curing here:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18



Ok thanx


----------



## greenphene (Nov 30, 2014)

:hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba:





AluminumMonster said:


> Tupperware works great too!


----------



## greenphene (Nov 30, 2014)

MrCompletion said:


> The only good thing sandwich bags are good for are sandwiches. I'd also read up on drying before you're jarring. If you over dry at the start the best jar in the world won't save your stash. The cough smoke still tells me you're over drying your bud. Like bigjb said I too have had smoke in jars for almost two years and the smell and taste is just as good if not better than the day they went in.
> 
> Growing is one of the easy parts in my opinion (after all the plant does most of this on its own). It's the curing that sorts the good smoke out from the bad. You can have the best strain in the pots but if you don't harvest at the right time, dry for the right time and cure right you might as well be growing crappy weed.



Oook we shall try again next year


----------



## greenphene (Nov 30, 2014)

My big question is. 
There is no chemicals or nothing that make they bud smell so delicious. Nothing spectacular besides curing and drying. Im satisfied with the way it smokes i just want it to have that strong smell


----------



## MrCompletion (Nov 30, 2014)

Nope the plant itself should be the only thing you smell imo. Some people will use orange or lemon peels in their curing jar to add a citrus smell but for me that just adds to opportunities for mold and if you want citrus smelling bud, grow one that has it already in it genetics. 

If I were you. I'd forget about adding **** to make your buds smell. Learn how to dry and cure properly and you'll have flowers smelling like Danky bliss. As another poster also said some strains smell more than others. If you really want stink. Look into some of the skunk strains. Best of luck.


----------



## zem (Nov 30, 2014)

different strains smell different. if you grew them and cured them right, never mind the smell as long as it smokes good


----------



## greenphene (Dec 2, 2014)

MrCompletion said:


> Nope the plant itself should be the only thing you smell imo. Some people will use orange or lemon peels in their curing jar to add a citrus smell but for me that just adds to opportunities for mold and if you want citrus smelling bud, grow one that has it already in it genetics.
> 
> If I were you. I'd forget about adding **** to make your buds smell. Learn how to dry and cure properly and you'll have flowers smelling like Danky bliss. As another poster also said some strains smell more than others. If you really want stink. Look into some of the skunk strains. Best of luck.


Yeah I agree I'm not trying to do the lemon or orange peel cure. Well we shall see what happens next year


----------



## greenphene (Dec 2, 2014)

zem said:


> different strains smell different. if you grew them and cured them right, never mind the smell as long as it smokes good



You are also right


----------



## greenphene (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello fellow growers so this year I'm going to try to grow seeds feminized. I'm going to try to plant them in February so I can get some fifteen foot trees. So I have never ordered seeds online so I will tell YALL where I bought my seeds and the female to male ratio or if the seeds was a hundred percent female I probably will purchase some clones just to see which ones grew better. Ok the weed I grew this year was fire I really enjoyed it I wish the smell and flavor was more there but far as the smoke yeah head numbing of one hit. I grew clones last year. So may 10 last year I was able to plant clones in Los angeles without them flowering so this year IMMA try may first outdoors just to get that extra growth in next year grow will be in another post not this one soooooo hope everybody is getting prepared for next year ok and last year I didn't use no NUTES once they went outside straight water and they came out picture perfect I won't be using nutes until I get my own yard so I can administer it to my plants daily. Once I do get my backyard I plan on doing a giant scrog in my backyard. Yes yes yes


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 29, 2014)

Use organic nutes like foxfarm trio if you can. Dry slow not in a hot area, can have a fan blowing lightly BY not on the weed. Usually dry 4-5 days more like it then into the paper bag 4-5 days to a week. after that when in the jars open for a couple minutes every day for several weeks then smoke.
  Never let it get too warm during this process except the part when you light the joint.:48:


----------



## greenphene (Dec 29, 2014)

gunsmoke said:


> Use organic nutes like foxfarm trio if you can. Dry slow not in a hot area, can have a fan blowing lightly BY not on the weed. Usually dry 4-5 days more like it then into the paper bag 4-5 days to a week. after that when in the jars open for a couple minutes every day for several weeks then smoke.
> Never let it get too warm during this process except the part when you light the joint.:48:



Sounds good bro. I got FOXFARMS I just haven't got the chance to really use it I want to get the rest of them to. Do you think the nutes bring out the smell and taste more


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 29, 2014)

You need some terpinator..after using it I'll never grow without it..its amazing for terpene production


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 29, 2014)

Only the big bloom is fully organic the rest is not but I was using it before switch in to cutting edge solutions n had great success with it.I heard the powder additives are great but I've only used grow big,tiger bloom and big bloom...u gotta add that terpinator though.that's a must have product.its makes the smell and "crystal" production amazing...here's a pic of some buds that got terped 

View attachment KIMG0707.jpg


View attachment KIMG0733.jpg


View attachment KIMG0734.jpg


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 30, 2014)

And tupperware is the only true alternative to canning jars. Don't use any other "cheap" containers. They are handy if you have like 15 - 20 lbs. To cure and store.
   Big bloom is mainly worm castings - but the right kind.
Is the turpintineator organic or what is it made of? Maybe I missed that I'm stoned.


----------



## samarta (Dec 30, 2014)

If you are growing DWC, and do not flush the nutes really good at the end, it can really mess up you taste and maybe the cough too.  If I understand your post, and this upcoming grow is your first purchased, feminized, strain, you will get what you are looking for!


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhh,,, i prefer not to cough :48: smooth cure ftw


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

http://growgreenmi.com/terpinator-1-liter
Here is info on it there's YouTube videos also. Its good stuff.if you go on terpinator Facebook and message them.they'll mail you a liter bottle free.I wouldn't bud without it. Keep an eye out on my welcome to gronys grow journal.anything I give it to becomes extremely frosty/tasty.it says u can run it the whole time but I start it @ week 2 of bud


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was using my terpinator with out this floralicous plus but after talking to the owner of a well known/respected grow shop in my area.the owner gave me this free sample bottle of floralicous plus and I agree.I like using both together in their own watering. He found out about it from one of his well educated customers. 

View attachment KIMG0797.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gman I run the Terp but what does the floralicous plus do?


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

Adds even more flavor.I can tell the difference with using it and not.its good stuff.I use cutting edge solutions uncle johns blend,c.e.s. sugaree or sour d,  terpinator,and floralicous plus as smell/flavor enhancers.they work great together.all my buds come out tasting really good n sweet/sour.and its not like advance nutrients bud candy where everything tastes the same.each strain retains its natural taste.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2015)

these additives are for people who can not grow dank, they mask a crappy grow. better to learn to grow dank


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol I don't know how to grow dank...are you kidding me?


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

I deal with idiots all the time,they all say "oh I don't need this or that its just a waste of money,blah,blah,blah" and I give them a bottle of terpinator and every single one ends up never going without it.even older guys I know that have been growing since the 60s


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 2, 2015)

But you're right.i don't know how to grow dank...yep 

View attachment KIMG0707.jpg


View attachment KIMG0733.jpg


View attachment KIMG0734.jpg


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 3, 2015)

So do all of the shops sell pot that have flavor alternaters? This is something I wondered if it would come to. I think they should label it if you are buying "enhanced" weed. Not that there is anything wrong with it but if I want to try jack Herer (never have) I don't want the flavor altered. For you who can get it and grow easily I understand.
   To me its like sticking branches of weed in food coloring for a few days to look like something it isn't.
  Cant you just read off the bottles and tell us what's in these?
The Mexican farmers that grow for the cartels spray they're pot with pot "tea" made from extracted thc oils some water and ammonia to prevent mold. The ammonia is necessary because they brick it up wet and it drys in transit. I'm telling you this because brickweed doesn't have a label either but if someone is smoking it they. Should know.


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 4, 2015)

It doesn't alter the taste at all.each plant tastes like whatever its supposed to smell/tastes like.my lemon og has a lemon taste,my chem berry Tahoe smells/tastes like Berry's,my chemdog has a natural pungent skunky smell/taste.all the terpinator and floralicous, and cutting edge solutions sugaree does in enhance its natural genetic instilled taste (terpinator increases your terpine production).the cutting edge solutions uncle johns blend just makes your weed keep its pungent smell and good taste longer than if you don't use it.


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've grown without them and although the buds smelled and tasted great.they didn't touch the smell or intensee taste I get from using them.if they were a waste of money or were junk I wouldn't use them.


----------



## greenphene (Jan 4, 2015)

gman_517 said:


> only the big bloom is fully organic the rest is not but i was using it before switch in to cutting edge solutions n had great success with it.i heard the powder additives are great but i've only used grow big,tiger bloom and big bloom...u gotta add that terpinator though.that's a must have product.its makes the smell and "crystal" production amazing...here's a pic of some buds that got terped



wow imma check it out can you get it at the hydro store


----------



## greenphene (Jan 4, 2015)

Gman_517 said:


> I've grown without them and although the buds smelled and tasted great.they didn't touch the smell or intensee taste I get from using them.if they were a waste of money or were junk I wouldn't use them.



So you wouldn't use the fix farm products


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gman that looks like Dank to me. I am I believer of Terp use 10 ml in veg and 30 ml in bloom. Gonna look into that other product. Do you believe it is a must with the Terp?


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 5, 2015)

I believe all these products serve  their own purposes but I'd put it like this,using just terpinator with your other nutes is great but when u throw in that floralicous plus with it its rediculous.I wouldn't waste my money on a product that didn't serve a purpose.I use what I use cuz it produces great frosty tasty buds. I have a welcome to gronys garden grow journal going right now on here.check it out n stay tuned.they're a week into 12/12 right now n buds are just starting to form so you'll be able to witness these products in action.


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 5, 2015)

Greenphene I started growing with fox farm grow big tiger bloom n big bloom and my buds were pretty good. Nowhere near what I get from cutting edge solutions,but I wasn't using terp,floralicous,or silica back then so its not a fair comparison but I have nothing bad to say about fox farm products.


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 5, 2015)

And u can actually get a liter of terpinator for free just message them on Facebook they'll send u a t shirt too if u ask them for one


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 5, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker:
They'll mail you these and stickers free 

View attachment KIMG0800.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2015)

Not 1 single dispensary in this part of Cali would even touch bud that was enhanced like this. No one who needs medicine wants enhanced bud. This is starting to sound more like a spam for terpenator. You notice not 1 mod here uses or endorses these type products.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

Umbra is right.... And you are starting to sound like a spammer. I grow organic, you think i am going to use any of that crap?  You think a cancer fighter wants a bunch of additives in their meds, i don't think so.
This is a warning to you Gman...quit pushing.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow so he doesn't grow organic and uses something you guys don't agree with so he gets a warning?
The warning should be for spamming someone else thread with his sales pitch. 

Gmans believes in this product you guys don't. You sound just like the anti MJ people just change the MJ to Terp.

I don't smoke pot so you shouldn't either. I grow my meds without it you should also. Nazi behaviour


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

Stank, I don't believe you are seeing this the way I am... I don't care how people grow, but don't come in here pushing a product that I can't even find what is in it.  It is hype in my opinion.  You get a free shirt, a free label, Really?  I found no ingredients listed in the hype.

I don't expect everyone to grow organically and make their own soil out of their own compost like I do.... But i do expect that if you are ingesting this stuff in your meds you need to know what is in it.  

He got a warning because he is pushing it...and won't let up, if you think that is your business.  Next time I won't post a warning, that was my fault... I will do it privately.  And do not use the Nazi...that is ridiculous.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Look up its MSD sheet 
Terpinator is an organic fertilizer that increases the concentration of terpinoids in aromatic plant oils. It works by enlarging the gland size and multiplying the amount of gland sites that produce terpenes on the surface area of the plant - resulting in an increase in dry weight as they build up. Terpinoids are unsaturated hydrocarbons in aromatic plant resins, which also act as natural preservatives and protectants. 


RHIZOFLORA INC

 Mailing AddressPO BOX 14541
 Post Office Box
 City SANTA ROSA
 State CA
 Postal Code 95401
 Telephone Number 707-772-7018
 Fax Number
PRODUCT: TERPINATOR 0-0-4

 GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
 (%)
 TOTAL METALS IN PRODUCT
 (ppm)

Arsenic 10.0000
Cadmium 0.5000
 Soluble Potash (K2O) 4.0000
 Cobalt 1.0000
 Mercury 0.0500
 Molybdenum 1.0000
 Nickel 1.0000
 Lead 5.0000
Selenium 10.0000
 Zinc 1.0000


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

I did look it up. and I am done discussing this. Arsenic, yum Heavy metals.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

You can't throw out a quote like that and say your done LOL
Arsenic can be found naturally on earth in small concentrations. It occurs in soil and minerals and it may enter air, water and land through wind-blown dust and water run-off. Arsenic in the atmosphere comes from various sources: vulcanoes release about 3000 tonnes per year and microorganisms release volatile methylarsines to the extent of 20.000 tonnes per year, but human activity is responsible for much more: 80.000 tonnes of arsenic per year are released by the burning of fossil fuels.

So your 100% you have no heavy metals in your plants soil Right?
Im done also gonna go smoke one.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok guys Remo did a study WITH LAB TESTS FROM 3 PARTY
Can someone please post the video its called
Terpanator Lab Test Results
Remo is well known in the MJ community it does work just cause you don't use it dont bash it. wish i could post that video from youtube

Can someone please post the video showing the lab results proving more THC production


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

No need to attack her meds Bro now your going nazi on her. You found something that works and is Lab proven to work and that's what a lot of people wanna see but it has stuff in it she doesn't want in her meds. It's her choice just like it's yours to use it. 
I used it on my first grow and buds where so airy butt super frosty made great hash I'm a believer and after seeing demos video I'm 100% on this stuff
Let's not sink to this level. Where do I get my free shirt lol


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2015)

I partied with Remo and Big Mike at Spannabis in Barcelona. They send me their stuff for free, hoping I'll endorse them. I don't really do that. Lots of snake oil salesman out there. It is based on pseudo science. There are real scientific principals involved in plant growth, however some of the studies are inconclusive and have no proven effects. It is not that because I don't grow with it, it can't be good, attitude at all. It is based on 37 years of actually growing cannabis, without a tons of magical additives. And believe it or not some folks come here to get help to wade thru the bull, and not add to it.


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 5, 2015)

Arsenic mercury lead? No wonder it increases the buzz.


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 5, 2015)

If I change my mind and say I'm sorry will the terminators people just send me $45 instead of a t shirt?
There's some pretty decent Mexican in town and I would like to score a quarter before it's all snarfed up.


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2015)

:rofl: OMG seriously I am doing research to make sure that any plasticizers are not present in my hoses and res, and those are food grade plastics. adding Lead and mercury to your res is just crazy. how do they allow such a product to be out in the market?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

They are likely using a natural arsenic from a sees that is crushed and leeched for it.  It is so minute no problem.  Also it's properties are changed I know other companies doing this and I don't have any problem with it they are smart mofos.  Call terpinator distributor and they will clear up the mix up.  The site  accidentally listed it as there and then recanted it.  For whatever reason.  They said was accident call and they will give you lots of free stuff grow bags shirts terpinator etc.


----------



## samarta (Jan 8, 2015)

Arsenic and Selenium - Main Ingredients. Not for me.  I hope other things I use do not contain these and they just don't list on the container. JMHO


----------



## samarta (Jan 8, 2015)

Jim jones kool aide ????????????????


----------



## samarta (Jan 8, 2015)

I do not have the experience you all do but it seems we all are trying to get the maximum growth rate and quality that the Strain has to offer by maximizing what it naturally wants.  When you start trying to turbo charge an already turbo charged plant, when does it become synthetic and not truly weed anymore or is that even possible?  What color is the ash from this stuff when smoked in a pipe (no paper)??  Does your flush remove these metals and simply leave increased thc?  If so more power to you.  How high does the bar need to be, how high do you need to get???


----------



## ncmga (Jan 14, 2015)

greenphene said:


> Ok basically I got my weed to look like DISPENSERY bud. My only real problem is when I cure my smoke it make me cough like crazy get me high but it don't have the smell like DISPENSERY weed. I have browned bagged my smoke mason jarred my smoke and the smell iSNT there like the DISPENSARY that's my last piece of the puzzle. Ok next season I'm going to buy seeds this time and plant around FEBRUARY March so if anybody can help me put the funk into my weed I would greatly appreciate it :hubba::hubba:



Greetings,

Wow,there are quite a a few neophytes here no disrespect. I am an outdoorsman myself 
but when I came indoors, I applied the principles of nature
in a controlled environment. Plants basically need minerals,  enzymes, bacterial culture and good water and keen application. I think that most grow using HPS lighting instead of MH . In my yrs of indoor experience, IF u want the most potent and aromatic ganja, I use my Espoma tea brew, Sonnes#2 Montmorillinite volcanic ash( magnesium, potassium, iron, calcium) , 
lipton tea (adds robustness to soil and helps digest other organic compounds), stevia tea brew, vitamin water(yes) ,Jamaican bat, Indonesian bat guanos. This I know is some of
the advanced grows even Grander Water Rods from Johaan Grander the Austrian guy that u put the rod in the water it energizes it , astounding growth. Getting back to aroma , I have stressed amongst other cannabists but their goals is on money and not product. I have consistently (no brag) outdone any ganja to hit my area here in DC. I've seen Baltimore , VA flowers all HPS buds and r very bland. Next ur drying is THE most critical part of ur grow. I usually hang in dark closet with NO air movement other than area vent, or airated and slowly dried on average a week. Check ur flowers by gently squeezing and smell, check stems and slightly bend to during when it's slightly dryish. Now the flowers will be dry but check stems not too dry then put in jar. I use gallon pickle jars and place flowers in. Put top on but loose at first then medium and put a peice of paper towel or brown bag between top and jar. Periodically check and 'ROLL'  the jar like winemakers do and open/close just like a wine open/close / roll/ sniff. In the process of the final dry look and check stems again because moisture will wick from stem to flower and will moisturize again the flowers. Time and time again I've seen peeps reach the promised land and spoil at this junction where folks closed the jar or container and moisture leaked from the stems and then nitrogen and chlrophyll leaches and an amonia smell comes up. If too dry before jar will make harsh and cut smell/aroma. I'll give more later.
Man, I charge 300$ for my classes.

National Capital Master Gardeners Association
Atomic Dog


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 15, 2015)

Um?
     Pickle jars will make you're weed smell a little sour no matter how thoroughly you wash them. 
I thought most weed in shops & dispesories was grown hydroponically? Do they use soil and all those amendments? That would be a big job and expensive.
   Most likely the problem here is a drying/curing issue. Plus I never saw what strain this is.
I only charge $45 per hr.


----------



## zem (Jan 15, 2015)

gunsmoke said:


> Um?
> Pickle jars will make you're weed smell a little sour no matter how thoroughly you wash them.



well change that rubber O ring on the lid and soak the glass with H2O2, I bet then that you will not be able to tell what was stored in it before


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought he meant literally a pickle jar. Canning jars of course the lid or seal can be. Replaced. I just buy new lids occasionally anyway if they get squished too much. 
   They carry the full line of canning products at the Ami:farm:sh markit down the road here.
also udder cream bees wax and hand forged nails.in case anyone needs any.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 15, 2015)

Greetings,

Yes I do mean gallon pickle jars. U can clean using bleach then rinse with hot then cold water.


----------



## greenphene (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey I'm glad gman gave me some other ideas to try. Before he said something every body was quiet. I will be trying terpinator. Ok I was going to grow with feminized seeds but I don't think so I'm going back with my clones. Sooooo I will start getting ready for the upcoming seasons. I thank you all for your input. Also I would love to learn about all the products used to get a more flavorful smoke &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## greenphene (Jan 15, 2015)

ncmga said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Wow,there are quite a a few neophytes here no disrespect. I am an outdoorsman myself
> but when I came indoors, I applied the principles of nature
> ...


Thanx


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 16, 2015)

ncmga said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yes I do mean gallon pickle jars. U can clean using bleach then rinse with hot then cold water.



That's a lot of gherkins!:cool2:


----------



## greenphene (May 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Next time use canning jars with lids that fit tight. Then read up on curing here:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18



Ok I will thaaanx rose


----------

